# Futterkorb



## buggs (6. Dezember 2000)

Hai Leute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




was haltet Ihr von einem Futterkorb aus Ü-Eier Löcher rein Draht oder Schnur mit Blei
durch führen fertig ist der Futterkorb.------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Dezember 2000)

Versucht es mal mit Tee-Eier sind stabiler und Löcher sind schon drin. 

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## hecht24 (6. Dezember 2000)

ich nehm harten maschendraht vom baumarkt
rundwickeln dachdeckerblei unten rum fertig.
megabillig

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## Franky (7. Dezember 2000)

Hi Hecht,welchen Draht nimmst Du denn?? Karnickeldraht (ca. 5 mm Maschenweite/gelötet) oder "Flechtzaun"?

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## hecht24 (7. Dezember 2000)

hab schon beides versucht.meine karnickeldraht is besser.

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## Franky (7. Dezember 2000)

Klar! Der tüdelt sich ja auch nicht auf! Ich bin schon dabei gegangen und habe die Enden mit Heißklebe versiegelt, damit sich der Korb nicht aufribbelt, wie son oller Strickpulli.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Joe (7. Dezember 2000)

Genau das wollte ich wissen! Ist die Verlustrate so hoch, das sich das selberbauen eigentlich lohnt? Gerade Discounter bieten doch solche "Verschleissartikel" in grössere Menge ziemlich günstig an, oder??

------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## Franky (7. Dezember 2000)

Ja schon, aber meistens muß man diese Körbe "nacharbeiten", damit sie beim 2. oder 3. Wurf nicht auseinanderfallen. Bei den "Billigdingern" von Moritz passiert mir das öfters. Außerdem sind die wenig flexibel, was das Gewicht angeht. Teilweise reicht in der Weser ein 20 g schwerer Korb (wenn mal wieder alle Wehre um "mich herum" zu sind) und manchmal muß es eine 60 oder sogar 70 g schwere Plumpsbombe sein. Bei meinen selbstgebauten ist das Wechseln kein Prob... 

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Uwe (7. Dezember 2000)

Habt ihrs schon mal mit Lockenwicklern versucht? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Die sind schon fertig, da muß man nix mehr wickeln und kann sich sogar die Farbe und die Größe aussuchen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nur Wirbel einhängen, Bleiolive in den Wirbel und in den Innenbereich des Lockelnwicklers stecken: fertig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Franky (7. Dezember 2000)

Hi Uwe,nein, nicht wirklich... Auf die Idee bin ich auch schon mal gekommen. Mir sind die, die ich bisher gefunden habe, zu dünn.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Uwe (7. Dezember 2000)

Franky vertraue der ostasiatischen Industrie, die machen (manchmal) stabile Sachen.
Funktioniert wirklich.
Natürlich nur wenn man relativ konsistentes Futter nimmt, sonst sind die Maschen zu grob.ist halt wie immer versuch macht kluch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Dezember 2000)

Es giebt auch noch im Medizienischen Bereich diese Meterware aus Nylon-Netz in verschiedenen Größen. Das kann mann zuknoten und vollstopfen mit was man will und so groß man will und an die Schnur binden. Ich nenne das Little Rubby-Dubby. Funzt bestimmt auch bei Euch im Süßwasser.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Guest (8. Dezember 2000)

Hi Futterkörbler,ich habe Drahtkörbe wie Hecht24 gebaut. Aber einfacher und bei vielen Steinen besser waren Plastikkörbe aus Filmdosen (für Fotogeschäfte ist das Abfall!!). Da mußte nur den Boden abgeschnitten und das (in Streifen geschnittene) Dachdeckerblei durchgewickelt weden.
Superstabile Sache für 0,00 DM.
Besonders gut: beim Schnureinholen steigen die Körbe nach oben und man bekommt weniger Hänger.
Andere Möglichkeit für Platikkörbe: Streifen aus Plastikwegwerfflaschen schneiden, lochen und die Enden zusammentackern. Ist auch ganz gut.Gruß,
  JohannesP.S.:
Mittlerweile setze ich mich fast nur noch an Stellen ohne Hänger (dieses Jahr nur 1 Korb verloren). Deswegen kaufe ich mir die Dinger wieder im Geschäft...[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Johannes_G am 07-12-2000 um 12:22.]


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2000)

quote:Originaltext von Uwe:
 Franky vertraue der ostasiatischen Industrie, die machen (manchmal) stabile Sachen.
Funktioniert wirklich.


----------



## Joe (9. Dezember 2000)

Ok, den macht es Sinn, die Diner selber zu bauen!!

------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## JohannesG (10. April 2001)

Hallo,
ich war am Wochenende Fischen mit Futterkorb und hab festgestellt, daß die aus Streifen leerer Plastikflaschen selbstgebastelten folgenden Vorteil haben:
wenn der Durchmesser groß genug ist, dann bekommt man fast jeden Hänger gelöst, denn der Korb ist nicht so starr und bei kräftigem Zug quetscht der sich am Hänger vorbei.Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## TinkaTinka (10. April 2001)

Hallo !
Die Sache mit den Plastikstreifen kannte ich zwar,hatte sie aber vergessen, das Mach ich jetzt wieder also-------D A N K E !
Sonst fische ich mit Futterkörben aus Baumarktdraht, wenn sie schwerer sein sollen als das mit Dachdeckerblei geht benutze ich Sargbleie durch die ich einen verzinkten Draht schiebe und ihn dann so an das Körbchen drücke wie das D.D.Blei.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Franky (28. April 2001)

Hi Leute,ich war auch mal wieder in der "Bastelbude" und habe ein paar Futterkörbe gebaut, die von gekauften kaum zu unterscheiden sind... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Verschweißter Karnickeldraht mit 5 mm Maschenweite funzt allererste Sahne dazu! Kanten sauber abeschneiden, rundbiegen und verlöten (80 W Lötkolben)... Das Blei kann man, wie Achim das beschrieb, einfach daran befestigen. Für eine prima Größe, für die auch die Bleischlitten passen, braucht man ein Stück Drahtgeflecht von 45 * 100 mm. Das ergibt dann einen Durchmesser von ca. 32 mm.
Kosten pro Korb (ohne Blei): ca. 5 Pfennig

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## tdonat (29. April 2001)

Ich benutze zum Anfüttern neuerdings diese kleinen Säckchen wo auch Murmeln drin sind oder wo die Futterbälle für die Wintervögel drin sind! Funzt prima!

------------------
Gruß und Petri Heil





 tdonat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch Studenten sind Menschen


----------



## plakatirer (2. April 2008)

*AW: Futterkorb*

#h#h#h#h#hHi wo bekomme ich Verschweißter Karnickeldraht mit 5 mm Maschenweite.In viele Baumärkten habe ich kein gefunden.
DANKE

Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Versucht es mal mit Tee-Eier sind stabiler und Löcher sind schon drin.
> 
> ------------------
> ****Petri Heil Jörg!****
> ...



Ich wollte wegen den Tee Eiern fragen benutzt du die so wie die sind oder bastelst du da noch dran?


----------



## Boendall (8. September 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Dachte mir heute in der Mittagspause bei Penny "Lockenwickler wäre eine Idee", aber die hatschon wer gehabt.

Egal ich habs ganz einfach gelöst (siehe Foto) Klemmblei haben einen Durchmesser von ca. 8mm und halten ausgezeichnet. Schlaufe wurde einfach aus Monofiler SChnur geknüpft. Bei 2,99€ für 12 Wickler kosten die wirklich nichts.

Für den Fluß muss ich noch schwerere Basteln (vielleicht mit dem Bleioliven Vorschlag) und wahrscheinlich lasse ich das Gewebe oben, damit das Futter nicht so schnell ausgeschwemmt wird.


----------



## Namenloser (8. September 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Aus Kunststoffpanzerrohr kann man auch super körbe bauen das gibt es auch in verschiedenen größe .


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. September 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb*



Namenloser schrieb:


> Aus *Kunststoffpanzerrohr* kann man auch super körbe bauen das gibt es auch in verschiedenen größe .



"Kunststoffpanzerrohr"???|bigeyes
Ist das eine richtige bzw. gängige/übliche Handelsbezeichnung für einen bestimmten Kunststoffrohrtyp?|kopfkrat
Hab ich im Leben noch  nicht gehört und kann mir nix drunter vorstellen.;+
Wo wird das normal verbaut, wer führt sowas, welcher Bereich(z.B. Gas, Wasser, Schei$$e oder Straßenbau)?#c


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. September 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Starres Elektroinstallationsrohr - Installationssteckrohr - Kabelschutzrohr - KuPa Rohr - ...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. September 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Starres Elektroinstallationsrohr - Installationssteckrohr - Kabelschutzrohr - KuPa Rohr - ...



Aha, also stinknormales, graufarbenes PVC- Rohr, wie man es bei Aufputzinstallationen verwendet??!|kopfkrat
Richtig?


----------

